# Rohm Dbol



## DaveSalt (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi everyone, i done my first ever course of Dbol back in 2011. I was given orange tabs what I believed to be Dbol. But I've done many courses since and I've never come across the orange tabs again? Does anyone know what they actually are?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

DaveSalt said:


> Does anyone know what they actually are?


 Orange ones were 10mg anavar.


----------



## DaveSalt (Feb 28, 2019)

Ohh I see. I put on 3 stone of muscle with them in the space of 3 months


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DaveSalt said:


> Ohh I see. I put on 3 stone of muscle with them in the space of 3 months


 You put on 42lbs of muscle in 3 months...

Did you start your cycle after a prolonged period of famine?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

DaveSalt said:


> Ohh I see. I put on 3 stone of muscle with them in the space of 3 months


 No you didn't.


----------



## DaveSalt (Feb 28, 2019)

I started off at 11 stone. And by about 4months later I was 14stone.



boutye911 said:


> No you didn't.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

DaveSalt said:


> I started off at 11 stone. And by about 4months later I was 14stone.


 That wasn't all muscle. You couldn't gain over 3lbs of muscle every week.


----------



## DaveSalt (Feb 28, 2019)

I was having 3 protein shakes a day and eating whatever and still had a flat stomach the whole time. I went to Magaluf a few months after my course finished and lost a stone due to drinking and not eating properly but still came back weighing 13stone


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I've read the whole internet back to front on bodybuilding topics on people like Ronnie, Jay, Jordan Peters etc.

These guys doing 'everything' and I mean everything, have only amassed 10lbs of real muscle year on year.

Yes initially they will have gained more quickly during their first few years, but it settles down to around 10lb per year after.

About 100 lbs of muscle in a decade is about right for someone of their stature.

Dbol is notorious for for accumulating huge amounts of water weight when using.

I would love to see your pics bud, before, during and after, go on prove us wrong please.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

DaveSalt said:


> I was having 3 protein shakes a day and eating whatever and still had a flat stomach the whole time. I went to Magaluf a few months after my course finished and lost a stone due to drinking and not eating properly but still came back weighing 13stone


 I don't care if you were having 30 protein shakes a day. I can gurantee you didn't gain 42lbs of muscle tissue in 3 months. If you did gain 42lbs then the majority of that is fat and water.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DaveSalt said:


> I was having 3 protein shakes a day and eating whatever and still had a flat stomach the whole time. I went to Magaluf a few months after my course finished and lost a stone due to drinking and not eating properly but still came back weighing 13stone


 should have taken some tudca and ran it for a year, that would be over 168lbs of pure slabs of muscle mass

that means if you were 13stone you could have almost doubled your body weight to 26 stone and over half of which would be pure sheets of lean muscle mass tissue


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Dbol is notorious for for accumulating huge amounts of water weight when using.


 In the guys defence this. Dbol made me swell up like verruca salt.


----------

